# My young girl is *obsessed* with my cat



## educatedrodents (Jan 26, 2019)

My 3-month-old girl Artemis is in love with my oldest and grouchiest cat, it is funny and also sad. Artemis lives to cuddle up to Gwen but Gwen barely tolerates her and even gives her a hint and a "bapbapbap" (no claws) when Arty tries to groom her whiskers etc. Of course I supervise them VERY closely so no one gets hurt... anyone else have a love/hate pet relationship going on?


----------



## educatedrodents (Jan 26, 2019)

*hiss not hint


----------

